# Intro and Help with Identifying Some Composers



## byustudent (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I'm enrolled in a Music class this semester and need your help for one of my final assignments. We have to name the Composer, Title, and Time Period (Baroque, Classical, Romantic, or Modern) of a few pieces that our professor gives us. I've been able to get a few of them but I'm having trouble on the following ones. Any help in the right direction would be HIGHLY appreciated.

Here's what I've come up with so far.

b1 - Debussy, Satie, Ravel? Definitely impressionist. 
b3 - Stravinsky? 
b4 - Clementi? Piano Sonata in F major, it's NOT Mozart. 
b5 - Mozart? 
b8 - Renaissance/Baroque? 
b12 - Bartok? Wagner? Late romantic period...

1) 3) 4) 5)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb5
8)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb8
12) 
Thank you SO much.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

B3 is an excerpt from Prokofievs ballet Cinderella


----------



## byustudent (Jun 9, 2012)

emiellucifuge said:


> B3 is an excerpt from Prokofievs ballet Cinderella


Perfect thank you so much!

**THE NEW LINKS ARE BELOW. THANKS**


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aw, I wish I could have heard it before it was taken down.  Then I could pinpoint the exact section of the ballet it was (I'm expert on Cinderella).


----------



## Merve (Jun 7, 2012)

I can only open 5 and 8, not sure if you removed them on purpose.


----------



## byustudent (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about that. These are the correct links. 
Thanks for all the help!

1)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb1
3)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb3
4)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb4
5)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb5
8)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb8
12)

__
https://soundcloud.com/byustudent%2Fb12


----------



## byustudent (Jun 9, 2012)

This is due at Midnight so any other help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------

